# Rossi



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

This is one manufacture I don't hear alot about on any of the forums.Is there a reason?I use to own a 38 snub of theirs several years ago.It seemed like a decent gun but can't say for sure because I did'nt shoot it much.Anyone have any opinions on the quality and reliability of Rossi revolvers.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have to agree, I had a Rossi 38 Special years ago. It was fun to shoot, very accurate and I never had a issue. I had a run of bad luck and it was pawned and lost. I miss it a lot. I'd buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

completely unrelated but my family got a dog about 6 months ago, and his name is Rossi. granted hes not named after a revolver manufacturer, but the ski company rossignol rather, but still funny!


----------

